# I rescued my puppy :)



## moosegirl303 (Jan 1, 2009)

I rescued my full breed black lab from a home right before she was going to be taken to the pound. The guy who had her was going to get rid of her just because he wanted a pit bull. She was a month old when we got her. I love her to death. Her name is Chloe. She is rotten as hell and gets in to everything, but every time she looks up at me with those big puppy dog eyes I just melt.
I don't see how people can just throw their dogs away


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Me neither .
But I'm glad your girl got lucky and you found her!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good for you! How old is she now? You got her when she was 4 weeks?! Wow. Good for you for giving this little girl the good home she deserves.


----------



## moosegirl303 (Jan 1, 2009)

7 months old now. she is rotten as hell too! she loves getting into the trash can. She is always sooooo hyper! Any idea when she might calm down or what can i do to make her calm down?!?!?! I love her to death but ahhhh she is a wild child...and spoiled too!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ahh a hyper puppy, what a shock. lol. She should calm down in a few years. Wait it out and get her some training.


----------



## rcravey (Dec 12, 2008)

> she loves getting into the trash can.


LOL. Yea, my kitchen trash can is currently sitting on one of the kitchen chairs. After I had to vacuum destroyed tea bags from the living room carpet I decided I had lost the battle for today.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Good for you. She's adorable! I'm picking up my rescue dog tomorrow. (The rescue shelter held her for me while I was traveling over the holidays.) Can't wait!


----------



## Lillykins (Jan 3, 2009)

Aww, What An ADOABLE Puppy! I Wonder what would of happend if You never Got her... But Good For You


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you for rescuing her. She is real cute. Lab puppies are kookie, for sure. My lab mix was an absolute nut as a puppy. She is now very mellow.
The only advice I have....major serious exercise!!! Get that puppy worn out!


----------

